# non-mortised table leg connections - sturdy?



## greenbeing2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,
I am building a small dining table, measuring about 30x55 inches. I'm just wondering if removable legs are sturdy enough. I'm planning on building per the picture below. Green lines mean no glue, brown is PVA wood glue. 

My question is whether this sounds sturdy enough. I would do things properly except for a lack of precise tools, and the fact that in 3 short months I may be hauling all my worldly possessions across the country in a UHaul. 

Thanks!


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

GreenBeing2 I think it will do just fine. If you look at most furniture retails stores you will find that exact setup. Nice job by the way.


----------



## johnjf0622 (Feb 8, 2008)

I agree with handyman.:thumbsup:


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep, I'd agree with that from Handyman, it is a pretty standard set-up.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

greenbeing, while I think this will work, I'll say the "permanent" solution will be a better solution, moving or not. Your plan is definitely sound, in that it will be a functional piece of furniture. Most modern furntiture has something like what you've pictured above but I still prefer legs that don't remove.

I've moved across country (the USA) 8 times and all of them involved packing and hauling my own stuff. I've packed and moved another 20 times mystelf (4 times internationally) and 8 or 10 times for friends short and long distances. I'm generally considered the expert among people I know when it comes to packing and moving households. The worst damage moving myself or others has always been to those things that were built with the least amount of "permanent" connection points. Being able to take things apart helps sometimes, and hurts other times. Hardware gets lost, parts get lost (yes even table or chair legs get lost) and random things happen. I've seen table legs bundled together inside a moving blanket and one of the legs gets snapped in half while the others remain intact. I've also seen whole tables remain intact when several items packed under or on top of them get broken or damage from shifting.

As I said, your idea works well, I just prefer having permanent joints.

Good luck with it, whichever way you go with it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not think what you depict is sufficiently strong.

I have used the removable leg setup but not exactly what you depict. I believe it is MUCH stronger if the removable leg is entirely WITHIN the skirt of the table.

Make the table top a complete structure by itself. That is join all four skirts at the corner. Do not make the table legs the corner of the top. With this design all four corners are glued into one solid structure.

I have never seen a commercial design like you are showing.

If I am viewing your picture wrong then my apoligies.


----------

